# General > Genealogy >  John McBeath and Elizabeth Sinclair

## Rhandy

I can find no trace of this couple who were married in Wick 16 February 1797. Son James born 1803 and Alexander born 1808 both in Wick. After this nothing. James married Anne(Gordina) Innes and migrated to Australia about 1834. I haven't found Alexander as yet either, only his birth.
Would anyone know of them? John was born 1766 Wick to James McBeath and Jean Sinclair. Elizabeth c 1775 father James mother Christian Bain.(TY Elizabeth) 
I have also checked 1841 census with no luck.
Any leads would be a bonus.
Thanks in advance
Rhandy  :Grin:

----------


## elizabeth forbes

Hello Randy,
Are you connected to this family? James Mcbeath & Jane/Jean Sinclair were my 6th. Great Gran.Parents.
James McBeath b. 1803 m Anne Innes. I have most of James descendants in Aus. What info are you looking for.
Regards
Elizabeth.

----------


## Rhandy

Hi Elizabeth,
They are my ggggrandparents. James and Gordina's daughter Jemima ( born 1846 Australia) is my greatgrandmother. She married Andre Coulon. Their daughter Minnie Mabel Kate is my grandmother. She married Sidney Fletcher Robertson. Their son Ronald is my father. Where do you fit in Elizabeth? I have some information from Australia, but I am stuck now at Johns parents. I have received help from Elizabth Durrand who is researching the McBeath line.
I have a tree on line at http://myrobertsons.tribalpages.com

It will give you a better idea of whats, what. Does this mean I have found another "cousin"?
Cheers
Rhandy

----------

